# Your Personal Art Hall of Fame



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Some discussion about Literature in the 'whats the point of atonal music' thread got me wondering about the extra-musical, inter-art tastes of you esteemed members.

A rather trivial excercise this is I know, but just for fun and out of curiosity, why dont we all post a 'hall of fame', or post your favourite work in each art form. Include any art forms you see fit, the definitions are up to you.

Also, I know these change a lot, at least for me they do, so just capture your current frame of mind.

Mine:

Opera: Tristan & Isolde
Music: Dvorak Cello Concerto
Novel: War and Peace
Poem: The Odyssey
Film: Barry Lyndon
Play: Happy Days (Beckett)

Overall: Der Ring des Nibelungen


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I always find these incredibly hard to answer, but here's what mine would look like in this moment.

Opera: none.
Piano Music: Brahms's Handel Variations.
Orchestral Music: Brahms's 3rd Symphony.
Long Poem: Byron's _Manfred_.
Epic Poem: Milton's _Paradise Lost_.
Collection: Chaucer's _Canterbury Tales_.
Short Story: Chekhov's _An Avenger_.
Film: none.
Play: none.

These are just what I can think of now, but I'm sure someone could jog my memory with something else I've read or listened to and I'd go, "Oh yeah! Maybe that..." The "nones" are because I haven't listened to much opera, I'm not really a fan of drama, and I haven't bothered much with films. As you might be able to tell, I'm also more into poetry and short stories than I am novels.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Very, very hard - but...

Opera: Marriage of Figaro
Piano Music: Beethoven Sonata (too many are close)
Orchestral Music: Beethoven's 9th symphony
Novel: Les Miserables by Hugo (Close second is War and Peace with third An Instance of the Fingerpost by Iain Pears)
Short Story: The Last Question by Isaac Asimov
Short Poem: The Nymph's Reply to the Shepherd (Sir Walter Raleigh)
Film: Life of Brian / Monty Python and the Holy Grail (can't decide)
Play: The Shadow Box by Michael Cristofer


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I also find these hard to answer.

Opera: Tristan und Isolde by Richard Wagner
Music: Tristan und Isolde by Richard Wagner
Novel: Tristram and Iseult by Matthew Arnold
Poem: Tristan und Isolde by Richard Wagner
Film: Tristan und Isolde, 1995 Barenboim Bayreuth film 
Play: Romeo and Juliet? Nah... Tristan und Isolde

Overall: Tristan und Isolde


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I also find these hard to answer.
> 
> Opera: Tristan und Isolde by Richard Wagner
> Music: Tristan und Isolde by Richard Wagner
> ...


I like the part where you say "Tristan und Isolde." Makes me giggle.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Short Story: The Metamorphosis 
Novel: The Magic Mountain 
Drama: King Lear
Beverage: Black Coffee
Film: The Seventh Seal / Polanksi's Macbeth


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Opera: Don Giovanni by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Music: Le Quattro Stagioni by Antonio Vivaldi
Novel: 1984 by George Orwell
Poem: Panthea by Oscar Wilde
Building: The Sedlec Ossuary
Film: Goodfellas by Nicholas Pileggi, Dir. Martin Scorcese
Painting: Composition No.8 by Wassily Kandinsky








Play: The Twelfth Night by William Shakespeare
Overall: 'My Humps' by the Black Eyed Peas


----------

